# Heyy all:)



## Sparkyintention (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey everybody!! My name is Haley, I own a Quarter horse named Red I had an old account here a very very very long time ago, but had it deleted because I just didn't have any time! A little about me: I obviously ride! Write, sing, a full time girlfriend which is hard!! Still attend highschool, I'm beyond lazy  I love facebook, the drama not so much. Hmm.. anything else just ask! Great to be back!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome, Sparkyintention! Would love to hear about Red and see a photo when you get the chance!


----------



## Sparkyintention (Jan 21, 2012)

Will do!! I'll need to download some photos of him off of Facebook when I get a chance but I will deff post some


----------



## Sparkyintention (Jan 21, 2012)

Heres my boy!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sparkyintention (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you! No problem


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome. Very nice horse & pictures.


----------



## Sparkyintention (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Your horse is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

Your horse is gorgeous! Welcome back to horse forum, i just started yesterday


----------



## Sparkyintention (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you!  He was starved for about 3 years. I bought him when I was in 8th grade and the people we bought him from had him for about 4 months and he was still super skinny. Now, hes a pasture pet being nice and fat  Its funny, one day he got out and I had to get him ( before I bought him at the trainers that I rode at) and he came trotting right up to me and my instructor was astonished because a skittish horse that no one could get came right up to me. Must have been meant to be  Hes a good boy when he wants to be ahha.


----------

